# NGD: Yamaha SLG100s "Silent Guitar"



## Randy (Jul 11, 2017)

Was debating putting this in here or Standard Guitars because it's not *really* acoustic at all, but really that's what it's modeled around, so this seemed more appropriate

Second purchase from my budget-gear haul, and another Yamaha. This one is a Yamaha SLG100s "Silent Guitar" and as you can see, it's more empty space than it is guitar 

Can't say for sure but I *think* the first time I saw one of these was that castrated Finger Eleven song some years back, but I've always seen these and thought they looked pretty cool. The main concept (much like other "silent instruments") is something barebones and light that you can carry on back bicycling to a gig across town or fit into your overhead on a plane. 

The guitar acoustically is well, silent-ish, but it's got a piezo pickup, along with some reverb settings and EQ to dial it into a convincing acoustic sound, through a regular guitar amp, PA, powered speaker, etc. The guitar itself is light as it should be, the EQ and reverb create some convincing depth, plays really well and the woods themselves are surprisingly high quality in color and figure.

Full disclosure, I'm *probably* offloading this pretty quickly. I love it but I wanted to try the shape out and see how I felt about it overall, since it popped up at an "okay" price. I actually LOVE this thing, but the newer model (SLG200s) has a few extra features I'd like. I've already got a couple guitars that do straight piezo, but the SLG200s adds a nice simulated "mic'd acoustic" fader that would be appreciated. I kinda wanted to see if the piezo on this would be enough to satisfy me and it's nice but for a few hundred more, I'd like the added sim.

Anyway, pics.:


----------



## NickS (Jul 11, 2017)

I've always been kinda intrigued by these. HNSGD!!!


----------



## Leviathus (Jul 19, 2017)

Nifty! 

Always appreciate good pics too, have never seen one of these so up close and personal.

HNGD!


----------



## Randy (Jul 19, 2017)

Leviathus said:


> Nifty!
> 
> Always appreciate good pics too, have never seen one of these so up close and personal.
> 
> HNGD!



Much appreciated! I make an effort for my pics to feel as close to looking at the guitar in person as I can get. A lot of shots are either super stylized or way too wide shot to frame what you actually would look at if it were infront of you. When I was looking to buy one, you have no idea how much trouble I had finding someone with a clean shot of the controls lol


----------

